# Auto Detox: Aston Martin V12 Vantage



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Aston Martin V12 Vantage

A new car coming on to a 12 month bi monthly plan, this visit to complete it's 2 day detail ahead of the coming protection details

*Alloys:*
Treated to acid free wheel cleaner from Autosmart, wheel woolies, Swissvax wheel brush & Envy detailing brush for the tight areas & calipers. Firstly they were given a thorough jet wash














































Finally a good rinse after cleaning

Wheel arches cleaned with G101 4:1 & long hanlded vikan brush





































Tyres cleaned too










Engine bay was up next, jet wash motor turned down rinsed apc applied & worked with detailing brushes rinsed & dried



















Panel gaps, grills & little areas were treated next. Boards hair brush & apc once more did the job nicely














































Paintwork given a good jet wash before my winter favourite Hazsafe was applied to lower portion of the car










Another good jet wash before foam action Envy bubbly jubbly today










Left to dwell & rinsed off, onto 2 bucket wash










There was very little tar on the vehicle, onto claying mild grey clay did the job nicely the paint only had minor bonded nasties so no need for an agressive approach

Before:










After half the bonnet










You can just make out the discolouration at the edges

A quick wash & the beauty was dried with plush towels including shuts & engine bay

Inside the garage paint readings were taken










All was in good order

I inspected the car under the 3M sungun, as I had already been out to assess the paintwork there were no surprises minor swirling with the odd deeper mark here & there.

The car was polished via Metabo rotary with Menzerna 3.02 & a polishing pad followed up with Menzerna 85re on a blue finishing pad

Inspection shots ( 3M sungun) this was a bit of a mare to get decent swirl shots I found the sungun at an angle worked best














































Carbon rear surround

Before:










After:










Other side before:










After:










Polishing completed inspected under the sungun once again


















































































Paintwork was waxed with Vintage & later finished with Swissvax quick finish

Wheels coated with










Tyres with Pneu










Interior was detailed as per package, leather cleaned & conditioned with Swissvax leather cleaner & leather milk, carbon fiber & piano black center console with Wood polish

Here she is after 2 days work outside in the morning sun..ish the following day

















































































































































I would have like to take some better shots but I had another job to start on so had to make them quick

Thanks for looking !
Barry 
Auto Detox


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Top class job Baz, some of the final shots are fantastic:thumb:
Where did you get the extension nozzle for your smart wheels bottle?

Regards Nick


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Top class job Baz, some of the final shots are fantastic:thumb:
> Where did you get the extension nozzle for your smart wheels bottle?
> 
> Regards Nick


Hi Nick

Thanks mate, the nozzle was attached to a new bottle my AS guy had in his van, the nozzle stayed the bottle went in the bin ! :lol: I remember he said he got them in special for a client & had a few left over, apart from that can't really help sorry mate, does come in handy though

Baz


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

My favourite car of the last decade. It has everything. 

Aston for class, Ferrari for flash. 

Looking forward to seeing the pictures on the laptop.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Truly gorgeous. 

You've left that looking like a work of art, better than coming out of the factory :thumb:


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Great work on a stunning car :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks great matey, nice work.:thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice car & detail. Love the last photo.


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Stunning work as ever Baz


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

What an absolutely stunning piece of machinery. Looks immense.

The only thing that Aston would have to change upon me picking mine up is.... the wheels.  The only the thing that stopped it being 100% perfect.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

looks awesome , great work :thumb:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Work of art!!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

real nice


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work Baz,


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

gally said:


> My favourite car of the last decade. It has everything.
> 
> Aston for class, Ferrari for flash.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the pictures on the laptop.  Thanks for posting!


Thank you



MattJ VXR said:


> Truly gorgeous.
> 
> You've left that looking like a work of art, better than coming out of the factory :thumb:


Thanks Matt 



Gleammachine said:


> Looks great matey, nice work.:thumb:


Cheers Rob :wave:



GSVHammer said:


> Very nice car & detail. Love the last photo.


Thanks you Mr Hammer 



StevieM3 said:


> Stunning work as ever Baz


Cheers Steve hope you are well mate ! 



Racer said:


> looks awesome , great work :thumb:


Much appreciated :thumb:



Dwayne said:


> Work of art!!


It surely is & sounds amazing :argie:



bleek said:


> real nice


Thank you Mr Bleek



Beau Technique said:


> Nice work Baz,


Cheers Scott :thumb:

Thanks for the kind words gents
Baz


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice mate, especially like the polished CF shots


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Top job Barry :thumb:
That Aston's paint looks beyond wet mate 

Best Regards
Mario


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

That car looks amazing. Good work.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work there


----------



## le bachelor (Oct 4, 2008)

best job on this aston :thumb:
really nice


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Lovely work Baz:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Gorgeous car, and great work there :thumb:


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

gally said:


> My favourite car of the last decade. It has everything.
> 
> Aston for class, Ferrari for flash.


Agree! Great results:thumb:


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

What a beautiful car! Lovely work


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning detail


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

That has turned out AMAZING :thumb:

The photos are great and show it off well, soooooo WET :doublesho


Thanks for posting, it is appreciated.

Ian


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Superb motor and work done:thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job! :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Cracking work Baz looks stunning mate :thumb:

Neil


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Very nice mate, especially like the polished CF shots


Cheers Tim, yes they were my favorite shots too, this colour was a real nightmare to get any correction shots with, I did a 50:50 & it all looked the same once shot with the camera... 



Eurogloss said:


> Top job Barry :thumb:
> That Aston's paint looks beyond wet mate
> 
> Best Regards
> Mario


Thank you Mario 



-Ally- said:


> That car looks amazing. Good work.





gb270 said:


> Great work there





le bachelor said:


> best job on this aston :thumb:
> really nice





autobrite-direct said:


> Lovely work Baz:thumb:





-Mat- said:


> Gorgeous car, and great work there :thumb:





Wax-IT.be said:


> What a beautiful car! Lovely work





horned yo said:


> stunning detail





orienteer said:


> That has turned out AMAZING :thumb:
> 
> The photos are great and show it off well, soooooo WET :doublesho
> 
> ...





james_death said:


> Superb motor and work done:thumb:





Nanolex said:


> Outstanding job! :thumb:





Perfection Detailing said:


> Cracking work Baz looks stunning mate :thumb:
> 
> Neil


Gent's thanks for taking the time to post a reply, sorry for late replies from me not ignoring people been working away all week & just got home 

Thanks Baz


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Great results on such a fantastic looking, sounding car...

I always feel gutted for the owners, however, as the bonnet is just ugly as sin! Such a shame on an otherwise B E A Utiful car!


----------

